# Move my RBR again and I will cut your throat



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Great night of Boxing. Night boys.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

:rofl


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

:babyclev


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Why did the RBR go into the world forum? I don't want to converse with Yanks.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Rob said:


> Great night of Boxing. Night boys.


Little go with a paintball gun now This guys fucking Rambo.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry but I just don't like the move for the RBR.

I can't pretend otherwise,but it's just tough shit I suppose.

Any fights on this soil stay here though and I'm happy.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The rbr was started in the British forum and should stay there,really silly and off putting move.


----------



## Khan's Chin (Sep 1, 2016)

I doubt you can cut your dinner with that fist let alone anyone's throat.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea moving the rbr was shit and ruined it for me early on so didn't bother posting. 

I don't see the problem with two different threads personally. If people want better threads in the wbf then they should post more and do something about it themselves. Not piggy back off the Brit forum and ruin it. Not our fault we are better.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Does it matter if it the rbr isn't in the Brit forum?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> The rbr was started in the British forum and should stay there,really silly and off putting move.


Yeah I like it as it is and if traffic is an issue then targeting the busiest section for changes isn't a good idea.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

RBR should stay in the Brit forum where it was created. If the mods want to cut & past Rob's post & set up another one in the world so be it.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This shit is tribal. If I'm gonna chat to random strangers on the internet I wanna chat to the random strangers in the Brit forum.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Was there any mention of Erislandy Lara and how slick he is in the RBR?


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I like it as it is and if traffic is an issue then targeting the busiest section for changes isn't a good idea.


Would you have stayed in the rbr if it was just in here? I don't think you posted after it go merged other than to say you wasn't happy. I totally agree I barely go to the other forum, I wont bother in the rbr if they do it again. First they ruin the rbr's what will be next?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Drew said:


> Would you have stayed in the rbr if it was just in here? I don't think you posted after it go merged other than to say you wasn't happy. I totally agree I barely go to the other forum, I wont bother in the rbr if they do it again. First they ruin the rbr's what will be next?


Yes.

I just wasn't interested after that.i don't like the majority of posters over there and before you know it there will be shit talk about flomos,black v white,Lara,triple duck ggg,oskee and loads of other shite.

Our language and humour is very different to theirs and we have a group of posters who understand each other and our fighters.

Yes it's sounds childish but I really don't care.the Brit forum is great,but the RBRs are the best thing bar none.of all the shit they have an issue with they pick that.

I won't go on too much,but there are double standards a plenty here.there are threads that are duplicated across the boards,RBRs take place in the worlds and British sections of 2 other boxing sites I read.and whats the score when wlad fights AJ,or when ggg fought brook.

I also don't like the fact the decision has been made by someone who doesn't frequent the boxing forums ever based on one or two small complaints in a thread,totally disregarding our opinions.

It's stinks and I hate it.i went to read it this morning,saw CASH178 and cable addict posting in there and thought 'nah'.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah whoever was responsible ruined the world last night. Should be sacked.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Yeah whoever was responsible ruined the world last night. Should be sacked.


Execution maybe?

Serious point though,I was quite happy on here ready for an excellent night of boxing.and that just plain pissed me off.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoever's bright idea that was needs to be castrated and then possibly beheaded, stupid idea and put me off posting.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

I agree with @One to watch, I too was starting to read the thread this morning, changed my mind.

I did post on the RBR to @Jay & @Wiirdo to comment on how their experiment went, still no response I fear.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just wasn't interested after that.i don't like the majority of posters over there and before you know it there will be shit talk about flomos,black v white,Lara,triple duck ggg,oskee and loads of other shite.
> 
> ...


Lets hope they realised the experiment didn't work and it will be a one off. I don't see how merging RBR's will attract new posters anyway, surely giving people more choices is better, fuck having a boxingscence type thread where nobody can keep up and it ends up being a pathetic black v white argument.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Back to Bill said:


> Whoever's bright idea that was needs to be castrated and then possibly beheaded, stupid idea and put me off posting.


You already said you didn't like the RBR anyway. Stop trying to copy everyone so you can be popular. Sheep Cunt.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> You already said you didn't like the RBR anyway. Stop trying to copy everyone so you can be popular. Sheep Cunt.


:rofl I like rbr's in general, just not yours, anyway get fucked you womble.


----------



## RDuto (May 24, 2016)

As an incredibly active contributor to these forums I'm incredibly disappointed that the RBR was moved. 

Move it back here but not before deleting every single one of the posts made by those from that 'other' forum.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Drew said:


> Lets hope they realised the experiment didn't work and it will be a one off. I don't see how merging RBR's will attract new posters anyway, surely giving people more choices is better, fuck having a boxingscence type thread where nobody can keep up and it ends up being a pathetic black v white argument.


Why do we want new posters?


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Why do we want new posters?


I think the wbf want more posters, this place doesn't need any.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scrolling through the world forum is like listening to tha boxing voice, guaranteed to contract aids


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Great night of Boxing. Night boys.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Drew said:


> I think the wbf want more posters, this place doesn't need any.


Well maybe if the like stop of @Rob Didn't constantly start non-British stuff in the British forum and put it in the world forum, we would be going there more often. I'll try and post there a bit more.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I understand they want more traffic for the WBF but there's a reason it doesn't get as much traffic, just look at it. I go over there every now and again and it's just not really worth posting much, you can't have a discussion there


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Just imo, I haven't talked to Jay about it but it went fine imo. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy that it's not gonna work if Brit posters are gonna throw their toys out of the pram and not post in it.

I dunno how this effects if it will be done in the future or whatever.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just wasn't interested after that.i don't like the majority of posters over there and before you know it there will be shit talk about flomos,black v white,*Lara,triple duck ggg,*oskee and loads of other shite.
> 
> ...


:lol: two highlights for me of this great post


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rob said:


> You already said you didn't like the RBR anyway. Stop trying to copy everyone so you can be popular. Sheep Cunt.


A lot of posters on here were mocking Robs rbr but I guarantee they missed it when it somehow made it on to the other forum. It's great having a rbr no matter who is the op. Was looking to post last night and it was nowhere to be seen. Rob is right that was a load of bollox.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Tbf there was literally no posts of slick black, duck GGG or anything like that.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Wiirdo said:


> Tbf there was literally no posts of slick black, duck GGG or anything like that.


There is a reason we post on the British side of the forum though. Rbrs on fight night are good fun with the posters you know and like. If I wanted to post with those knobs on the world forum id be on there now.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just wasn't interested after that.i don't like the majority of posters over there and before you know it there will be shit talk about flomos,black v white,Lara,triple duck ggg,oskee and loads of other shite.
> 
> ...


Bang on point. @Jay 
You've a quality product in the Brit forum RBR's, don't dilute it with the yanks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Just imo, I haven't talked to Jay about it but it went fine imo. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy that it's not gonna work if Brit posters are gonna throw their toys out of the pram and not post in it.
> 
> I dunno how this effects if it will be done in the future or whatever.


There's no reason to fuck with a very popular thread in the most popular boxing sub forum.

You can say I'm throwing my toys out the pram all you like,but if more posters are complaining about the change than moaned in the first place then it's not a good move.

ESB didn't listen to the posters remember.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And why you moved the thread which included 3 British fighters,and kept the Vargas-berchelt thread in here just makes no sense at all.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Tbf there was literally no posts of slick black, duck GGG or anything like that.


It's also utterly devoid of humour too, which is one of if not the the main attraction of the Brit RBR's.

War @One to watch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chinny said:


> It's also utterly devoid of humour too, which is one of if not the the main attraction of the Brit RBR's.
> 
> War @One to watch


Thank you.

The RBRs aren't just about the fights.but I don't expect people who don't post in them to understand that.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The RBRs aren't just about the fights.but I don't expect people who don't post in them to understand that.


Moving the thread and three or so WBF posters didn't suck the humour out, Brit posters not posting because reasons did.

I have no say in the experiment or the result but most Brit forum posters didn't even give it a chance tbf.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Moving the thread and three or so WBF posters didn't suck the humour out, Brit posters not posting because reasons did.
> 
> I have no say in the experiment or the result but most Brit forum posters didn't even give it a chance tbf.


We don't want to give it a chance because we're happy as we our thank you.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Moving the thread and three or so WBF posters didn't suck the humour out, Brit posters not posting because reasons did.
> 
> I have no say in the experiment or the result but most Brit forum posters didn't even give it a chance tbf.


Because we don't want it moved.

You honestly couldn't have messed with anything else I would have particularly cared about,other than this.

I won't pretend otherwise.im not a negative poster and I don't whinge or bitch about everything.so you should listen here.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

@Wiirdo If it's not broke, don't fix it.

That is the main reason not many of us gave the RBR a chance once it was moved to the World Forum.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The RBRs aren't just about the fights.but I don't expect people who don't post in them to understand that.


Maybe we should build a (fire)wall around the brit forum to keep the yanks out.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

The only thing keeping his forum a float is the crack addicts and benefit scrounging british scummy cunts in this section. I have NEVER read the world forum, to me the world forum represents a world of dumbness dominated by Americans.

They talk different(ghetto filth or pretend they from the ghetto)
They act different(use words only inbreds use)
They're American(what more needs to be said)
They're Mexican(Not even America wants them)

They have the IQ of a turd shat out by a dead rat, they obsess about blacks, mexicans and Mayweather, the world forum is a mini version of boxingscene which if i read for more than 5 minutes makes me want to join ISIS and behead all you cunts. American boxing fans are cancer to my eyes and brain.

I barely post in the RBR but always read it during fights, to my suprise and shock I see some virgin mod has gone another step further to bury this forum with princess diana, as soon as i realised it was in the world section i smelt that retarded american scent, the british humor was gone and it was boring.

Please JAY if you want to save this forum(whats left of it), keep your fucking ****** ass mods from making decisions and do not move our threads to that poison cunt world forum.

As for the mod who had the bright idea, I hope you burn in hell and never get your 2 inch dick sucked ever again, and fuck off.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Which Mong moved it? name and shame

Some of us never visit the World Forum so had no idea where the thread had gone.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Gary Barlow said:


> The only thing keeping his forum a float is the crack addicts and benefit scrounging british scummy cunts in this section. I have NEVER read the world forum, to me the world forum represents a world of dumbness dominated by Americans.
> 
> They talk different(ghetto filth or pretend they from the ghetto)
> They act different(use words only inbreds use)
> ...


:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Which Mong moved it? name and shame
> 
> Some of us never visit the World Forum so had no idea where the thread had gone.


The owner jay moved it after a few complaints from WBF posters that it was stupid to have 2 RBRs in seperate forums.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

One to watch said:


> The owner jay moved it after a few complaints from WBF posters that it was stupid to have 2 RBRs in seperate forums.


:abflabbynsick


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I have NEVER read the world forum, to me the world forum represents a world of dumbness dominated by Americans.


Probably exactly why so many of you feel this way. A cartoonish imagination of what the WBF is like, as if it were still like anything resembling the ESB General, and as if this place weren't full of partisan promoter-related bickering and a strange personality cult obsession with Rob.

The hardcore posters in the WBF are all knowledgeable and reasonable. There's a handful of bad eggs no more annoying and belligerent than the worst of you here. I get everyone enjoys talking in their own familiar subculture but Jay's idea isn't taking away your precious space, it's just trying to expand the overall quality of the forum by having worldwide boxing fans in the same space talking about world-level fights. There's nothing wrong or disrespectful about trying to have a boxing website that operates as a single entity for big fights instead of 3 insular little subforums that never engage with each other.

The conversations around this are ongoing. Moan if you must (and you will) but do it for good reasons please.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> The only thing keeping his forum a float is the crack addicts and benefit scrounging british scummy cunts in this section. I have NEVER read the world forum, to me the world forum represents a world of dumbness dominated by Americans.
> 
> They talk different(ghetto filth or pretend they from the ghetto)
> They act different(use words only inbreds use)
> ...


Fair enough the rest of the posters, but you're a consistently negative moany cunt about everything. It was one RBR test, we've gotten feedback.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I would have no problem with it being on the world forum instead of the british if it wasn't for the posters on the world forum haha

Edit: obviously there are some good posters there, but cableaddict alone...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Probably exactly why so many of you feel this way. A cartoonish imagination of what the WBF is like, as if it were still like anything resembling the ESB General, and as if this place weren't is full of partisan promoter-related bickering and a strange personality cult obsession with Rob.
> 
> The hardcore posters in the WBF are all knowledgeable and reasonable. There's a handful of bad eggs no more annoying and belligerent than the worst of you here. I get everyone enjoys talking in their own familiar subculture but Jay's idea isn't taking away your precious space, it's just trying to expand the overall quality of the forum by having worldwide boxing fans in the same space talking about world-level fights. There's nothing wrong or disrespectful about trying to have a boxing website that operates as a single entity for big fights instead of 3 insular little subforums that never engage with each other.
> 
> The conversations around this are ongoing. Moan if you must (and you will) but do it for good reasons please.


The point is mate that there was a RBR thread in the world anyway yeah?

So the purpose of these complaints was if a new reader comes on here to the world forum then they won't be interested as there won't be much going on.but there is an RBR of it anyway yeah? So what's the issue.

Last night we had Carl frampton,Lee selby and josh Taylor on the bill that was moved,that's more than enough British involvement to just leave it be.

When Lucas Browne fought chagaev was there an issue with the Aussie forum posting an RBR.no there wasn't.

So basically the RBR is too popular in the British forum? Maybe there's a reason for that.because we like it here.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Fair enough the rest of the posters, but you're a consistently negative moany cunt about everything. It was one RBR test, we've gotten feedback.


I had to log in to moan, so fuck off. You cost me 2 minutes of my life typing, so my opinion matters.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Partisan promotional bickering and Rob are a part of this forum but most of us are tounge in cheek with it and it's all part of the fun.This is a British forum for British people we'll have no trouble here (most of the British forum will get the reference)









League of gentlemen


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> The point is mate that there was a RBR thread in the world anyway yeah?
> 
> So the purpose of these complaints was if a new reader comes on here to the world forum then they won't be interested as there won't be much going on.but there is an RBR of it anyway yeah? So what's the issue.


The issue is a new reader looking which site has a lot of traffic but also quality. The one in the WBF has some posters, but it doesn't have the traffic it would if the Brits were in there too. And if they just go to the British, they perpetuate the problem in the WBF. That's if they even look in the British after seeing the traffic the WBF has.



One to watch said:


> Last night we had Carl frampton,Lee selby and josh Taylor on the bill that was moved,that's more than enough British involvement to just leave it be.


Frampton was much later though, no? Fair enough on the other fights, that would make sense for a British rbr.



One to watch said:


> When Lucas Browne fought chagaev was there an issue with the Aussie forum posting an RBR.no there wasn't.
> 
> So basically the RBR is too popular in the British forum? Maybe there's a reason for that.because we like it here.


It splits the amount of fans talking to each other about boxing, and dilutes traffic. Does running two subforums about the same exact thing within one forum make sense? Not really. A thriving community depends on a degree of unified centralized interactions. This idea that a few Americans are going to ruin the discussion by inserting random ESB talking points is bizarre.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I would have no problem with it being on the world forum instead of the british if it wasn't for the posters on the world forum haha


WBF does have some trolls, but last night there were zero troll posts and they contributed to boxing discussion. More so than Brit posters avoiding the thread. Was just a test anyway.

Be interesting to read the posts from when CHB changed to XenForo.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye-Bellew is a British Fight held in Britain if that kind of rbr gets moved I'm done with this forum.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Please JAY if you want to save this forum(whats left of it), keep your fucking ****** ass mods from making decisions and do not move our threads to that poison cunt world forum.
> 
> *As for the mod who had the bright idea, I hope you burn in hell and never get your 2 inch dick sucked ever again, and fuck off.*


*
*
That'd be me.

So why don't *you* fuck off.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

I dont like talking to yanks if i dont have to..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I've said enough now.

But I will reiterate that I don't like it and I cannot see any reason to change what is a very good and busy forum.

There are other ways to improve traffic in the WBF than forcing brits over there,if I and others want to post in the WBF then we will.

And I wouldn't have one reason to complain if it was a card with no British involvement (like Vargas-berchelt which was left over here?)


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> That'd be me.
> 
> So why don't *you* fuck off.


I have to be fair, the amount of week bans I've had has turned this forum to the coma it is in.Forums thrive when posters are left to be free, when you try go all posh and turn into boxrec type forum the format sadly doesn't work.

You have too many liberal mods who have killed the traffic, that said I continue to browse and post only when I need not want now.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Chinny said:


> It's also utterly devoid of humour too, which is one of if not the the main attraction of the Brit RBR's.
> 
> War @One to watch


You implying these yanks don't have a sense of humour :conf


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The issue is a new reader looking which site has a lot of traffic but also quality. The one in the WBF has some posters, but it doesn't have the traffic it would if the Brits were in there too. And if they just go to the British, they perpetuate the problem in the WBF. That's if they even look in the British after seeing the traffic the WBF has.
> 
> Frampton was much later though, no? Fair enough on the other fights, that would make sense for a British rbr.
> 
> It splits the amount of fans talking to each other about boxing, and dilutes traffic. Does running two subforums about the same exact thing within one forum make sense? Not really. A thriving community depends on a degree of unified centralized interactions. This idea that a few Americans are going to ruin the discussion by inserting random ESB talking points is bizarre.


Does this site need more posters, if so why?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> WBF does have some trolls, but last night there were zero troll posts and they contributed to boxing discussion. More so than Brit posters avoiding the thread. Was just a test anyway.
> 
> Be interesting to read the posts from when CHB changed to XenForo.


Yeah like I say, I don't have a problem with the rbrs for international cards being in the world forum as such, tbh the world forum guys still barely contributed, but there's always a lot of talk about sky/boxnation's coverage which doesn't work on the WBF.

There's not a chance in hell I'm participating in any GGG, Wilder, Floyd, Pacquiao etc. Rbr's on the world forum, I'm not putting myself through that :lol:

Also what do we do for stuff like Russian & German cards where Brits are the only ones who give a shit?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Next week's rbr better not be moved I'm not buying the ppv and a stream will be tough to find so I'm hoping humorous rbr updates will hold my interest and let me know if Price is looking like bambi on ice and if snr is acting like a dick


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

You can't transplant the humour, popularity and originality that has developed organically in the Brit. It's the property of the people who post in it and if you drive them away with a ham fisted reshuffle, you'll lose the quality and the traffic.
I've read through the RBR and while it wasn't a troll fest as some may fear, it was sub-par. I didn't post last night as my iPad had died when my alarm went off and I'd left the charger downstairs, I did make a conscious decision to not go get it out of protest though, so deal with that.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

The British forum is perfect, just the right amount of posters. I'd say theres an argument that too many cooks spoil the broth, there is such a thing as a forum being too busy and quality deteriorating.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

How about making a social media push for more US posters, get the incumbent yank posters to pull their finger out and post more and grow the WBF properly? I'm fairly sure we could troll some US celebrities on Twitter into a retweet for the forum.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> I have to be fair, the amount of week bans I've had has turned this forum to the coma it is in.Forums thrive when posters are left to be free, when you try go all posh and turn into boxrec type forum the format sadly doesn't work.
> 
> You have too many liberal mods who have killed the traffic, that said I continue to browse and post only when I need not want now.


This is the least strict boxing forum rules-wise by a large distance. Almost no posts are deleted, NSFW stuff is regularly posted in the Lounge etc.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I get the mods want to increase traffic and grow the WBF but you can't manipulate something that happened organically.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

The RbR is a staple of the Brit Forum and should remain that way. 

If there's people in there moaning, tell them they know where to find our RbR.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

The beauty of a British forum RBR is that when an American fight is on, there are no trolls willing to post crap at 4am - it would only ever be serious boxing posters and therefore a better quality RBR.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

2Piece said:


> The beauty of a British forum RBR is that when an American fight is on, there are no trolls willing to post crap at 4am - it would only ever be serious boxing posters and therefore a better quality RBR.


Very good point.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glenn doesn't approve


:glenn


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :glenn


Exactly.

They wouldn't even get that joke mate.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@One to watch is the most optimistic and positive thinking poster I've ever seen on a forum.

If he's your biggest dissenting voice, you know you have a problem...


----------



## Dance At My Party (Jan 29, 2017)

Wiirdo said:


> Almost no posts are deleted












:conf


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Dance At My Party said:


> :conf


Missed u hun x


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

So @Jay & @Wiirdo your experiment was a complete fuck up, surprising nobody apart from you two.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

TheMaster said:


> So @Jay & @Wiirdo your experiment was a complete fuck up, surprising nobody apart from you two.


Thought you were leaving the forum forever, John? Calm down m8.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Fucked up then. @Wiirdo


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:hayepout


----------



## statto (Jun 15, 2014)

Who would have thought multiculturalism doesn't work?

While I agree with @One to watch and the other dissenters, the only people who really deserve to have a heard voice in the debate are the ones who have donated to the site. Why should Jay lose money to keep you happy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

My clear reference to the office would have also gone over in British posters heads and they would think I was being arrogant....oh wait


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> My clear reference to the office would have also gone over in British posters heads and they would think I was being arrogant....oh wait


Are you drunk?


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Rob said:


> My clear reference to the office would have also gone over in British posters heads and they would think I was being arrogant....oh wait


Post in the world then you yank prick


----------



## RDuto (May 24, 2016)

I heard Scott Gilfoid is mod of World Boxing Forum, confirm/deny?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

One to watch said:


> The owner jay moved it after a few complaints from WBF posters that it was stupid to have 2 RBRs in seperate forums.


not quite. the thread was about how the forum as a whole is losing money and losing traffic. The main thing that attracts people to the site is boxing, it's core subject. So it follows the big fights would be a good time to attract new members to the site. No one in the WBF could give a fuck where the RBR is, have it in the Aussie forum, whatever. but the reason why it's a good idea to have the main RBR in the WBF is becuase it's the most visible, most inclusive forum on the site, i.e get new members to log on at it's busiest time. for the good of the site as a hole, man.

are the uk posters so soft they think they can't take on the US in boxing RBR's? seems a bit timid. Nigel Benn would be embarrased to have that attitude.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So what exactly was wrong with the rbr? Point me out the bad posts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> The only thing keeping his forum a float is the crack addicts and benefit scrounging british scummy cunts in this section. I have NEVER read the world forum, to me the world forum represents a world of dumbness dominated by Americans.
> 
> They talk different(ghetto filth or pretend they from the ghetto)
> They act different(use words only inbreds use)
> ...


Lol yeah keep this storm front shit in your forum


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Having a shit fit over the RBR thread being moved? 

Fucking knuckleheads.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> So what exactly was wrong with the rbr? Point me out the bad posts.


There werent enough British posters posting in it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> There werent enough British posters posting in it.


That wasn't any American or Mexican's fault.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> There werent enough British posters posting in it.


So a self-fulfilled prophecy.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

@bballchump11 @Bogotazo

This is a genuine question as you two seem like guys who post on the WBF regularly.

Why dont you just join us over on the British forum?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo
> 
> This is a genuine question as you two seem like guys who post on the WBF regularly.
> 
> Why dont you just join us over on the British forum?


Maybe I should. It'd be annoying trying to search around ever subforum though sometimes talking about the same thing in two threads in two forums


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So this has been moved now then.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe I should. It'd be annoying trying to search around ever subforum though sometimes talking about the same thing in two threads in two forums


What are your views on Erislandy Lara?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, 5 pages of this.

:frochcry

@Kid Cubano @Rigondeaux, congratulations you guys are no longer the whiniest crybaby posters on WBF.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Who the fuck moved this?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it was moved because of a discussion in the lounge about how to up traffic on the site and get more posters. The idea was put forth that the RBR threads should be in the World Boxing Forum so lurkers and first time posters can see them and maybe be enticed to join up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> What are your views on Erislandy Lara?


One of my favorite fighters. He's willing to fight anybody and is the best fighter at 154.

I think he fights down to the level of his opponent too often and he deserved his loss vs Canelo despite me scoring the fight a draw.

He often fights too lazy and isn't great at putting punches together. Put him in with the right opponent, and you'll get entertaining fights line vs Angelo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo
> 
> This is a genuine question as you two seem like guys who post on the WBF regularly.
> 
> Why dont you just join us over on the British forum?


I'd love to talk with all of you more regularly but as bball said, following 2 threads on the same topic in two different subforums becomes difficult. I'll pop in for some Brit-related hype but for most world title fights it's just easier to stay in the most general forum talking with the Canadians, Mexicans, Americans, Brazilians, and other Brits who post there. And this place (the British) seems to be made for brits by brits, which is fine by me, only downside is having so few of you guys come out to the WBF.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

All the drama queens in this thread.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

This was a bad idea.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

You are doing it wrong if you are on CHB and not reading the Brit forum. That said, not all WBFers are humorless philistines. I would enjoy more crossover but it doesn't have to be the RBRs.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I was wondering why the RBR threads haven't been getting posted in the World Section. It turns out that the good RBRs have been in the brit section. Would I have even been welcome posting in those RBRs though? Seems like a lot of the British posters want to live in their bubble and be free of Americans posting in their precious forum. Kinda hurts my feelings, honestly. I thought you guys were cool with me.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I was wondering why the RBR threads haven't been getting posted in the World Section. It turns out that the good RBRs have been in the brit section. Would I have even been welcome posting in those RBRs though? Seems like a lot of the British posters want to live in their bubble and be free of Americans posting in their precious forum. Kinda hurts my feelings, honestly. I thought you guys were cool with me.


You are cool and very welcome.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Moving threads isn't going to increase site traffic. It's just going to piss off the members of the Brit forum. This idea is just bad, it's like Socialism in action. You can't penalize one forum because another one is slacking. It doesn't work.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ashedward said:


> The rbr was started in the British forum and should stay there,really silly and off putting move.


Being off put by it is off putting you fucking cunt.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

After reading this thread I hope the entire United Kingdom sinks into the Atlantic Ocean. What a bunch of fucking *******. I never seen so much pussy behavior in my life. The sjw's have more balls than these British cunts.

"Wahh, my night was ruined"

"Wahh, who bloody did that"

"Wahh, I got grassed up the ole bung hole"

British Lives Don't Matter


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

One to watch said:


> I've said enough now.
> 
> But I will reiterate that I don't like it and I cannot see any reason to change what is a very good and busy forum.
> 
> ...


This forum isn't very good or busy you braainless 41k post cunt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> This forum isn't very good or busy you braainless 41k post cunt.


The British forum is you pathetic,stupid spastic.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Some very salty WBF posters in this thread.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

2Piece said:


> Some very salty WBF posters in this thread.


:lol::lol:


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> One of my favorite fighters. He's willing to fight anybody and is the best fighter at 154.
> 
> I think he fights down to the level of his opponent too often and he deserved his loss vs Canelo despite me scoring the fight a draw.
> 
> He often fights too lazy and isn't great at putting punches together. Put him in with the right opponent, and you'll get entertaining fights line vs Angelo.


Thats a very fair post, I am just not a fan of Laras style (I like Rigondeaux though)


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd love to talk with all of you more regularly but as bball said, following 2 threads on the same topic in two different subforums becomes difficult. I'll pop in for some Brit-related hype but for most world title fights it's just easier to stay in the most general forum talking with the Canadians, Mexicans, Americans, Brazilians, and other Brits who post there. And this place (the British) seems to be made for brits by brits, which is fine by me, only downside is having so few of you guys come out to the WBF.


I'd go where you're likely to get more responses, thats clearly the British forum. Try it more often, post international threads in there - you'll likely get more responses on a given topic.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Seems like a lot of the British posters want to live in their bubble and be free of Americans posting in their precious forum. Kinda hurts my feelings, honestly. I thought you guys were cool with me.


Yeah. Oh well, and shit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> One of my favorite fighters. He's willing to fight anybody as long as they have a Twitter account and do their business strictly via Tweets and Twitter DMs, and is the best fighter at 154.
> 
> I think he fights down to the level of his opponent too often and he deserved his loss vs Canelo despite me scoring the fight a draw.
> 
> He often fights too lazy and isn't great at putting punches together. Put him in with the right opponent, and you'll get entertaining fights line vs Angelo.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I was wondering why the RBR threads haven't been getting posted in the World Section. It turns out that the good RBRs have been in the brit section. Would I have even been welcome posting in those RBRs though? Seems like a lot of the British posters want to live in their bubble and be free of Americans posting in their precious forum. Kinda hurts my feelings, honestly. I thought you guys were cool with me.


the good rbrs being only in the brit section was not always the case. the wbf used to have people paticipate but now that it has died, because of people who turned the forum into their own pesonal race agenda ruining the forum, chb has decided to shamefully infiltate the brit forum because nobody is left on wbf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the good rbrs being only in the brit section was not always the case. the wbf used to have people paticipate but now that it has died, because of people who turned the forum into their own pesonal race agenda ruining the forum, chb has decided to shamefully infiltate the brit forum because nobody is left on wbf


Yeah exactly. Stop it with your race agenda


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah exactly. Stop it with your race agenda


lmfao

everyone knows your racially-motivated hate toward pacqioao and golovkin on the wbf and now it appears that youre set on spreading that shit on the brit forum as well.

how many people post over on the wbf now?

5?

10?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

2Piece said:


> Some very salty WBF posters in this thread.


This thread is started and filled with brits crying like bitches. Stop projecting you limey twat.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> everyone knows your racially-motivated hate toward pacqioao and golovkin on the wbf and now it appears that youre set on spreading that shit on the brit forum as well.
> 
> ...


Go away you Trump supporting clown


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> This thread is started and filled with brits crying like bitches. Stop projecting you limey twat.


Exhibit A.

This is the reason we have British forum RBRs.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> it's like Socialism in action


Socialism in action would be Jay's head on a pike, Teeto as head moderator, half the lounge in Gulag, and every CHB forum decision being put to a vote or made by an elected forum board while members pay a few cents a month.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Socialism in action would be Jay's head on a pike, Teeto as head moderator, half the lounge in Gulag, and every CHB forum decision being put to a vote or made by an elected forum board while members pay a few cents a month.


Right, but moving threads is how it all starts. Watch, next week it'll be like Lord Of The Flies.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2Piece said:


> I'd go where you're likely to get more responses, thats clearly the British forum. Try it more often, post international threads in there - you'll likely get more responses on a given topic.


Your casual non-Brit viewer isn't going to look at a forum titled "British and Irish", which is next to "Aussie" and "MMA" forums and think "that's where all the inclusive world-level boxing talk is". Besides, World posters posting in the British would be the same thing as the reverse in outcome, only with a less appropriate title over the subforum in use.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Right, but moving threads is how it all starts. Watch, next week it'll be like Lord Of The Flies.


Pork is delicious tbf.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Socialism in action would be Jay's head on a pike, Teeto as head moderator, half the lounge in Gulag, and every CHB forum decision being put to a vote or made by an elected forum board while members pay a few cents a month.


Socialism ain't communism bro


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Pork is delicious tbf.


I suppose you don't care so long as you have the conch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Socialism ain't communism bro


It's the precursor in Marx's theory of stages :yep



Boggle said:


> I suppose you don't care so long as you have the conch.


I AM the conch!!! :horse

Seriously though I'm posting as a forum user more than as a mod. None of these decisions are mine and I haven't moved any threads.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry but while I gladly participated in the Frampton-Santa Cruz RBR I have to say this thread being moved to the World seems very petty, knowing yanks would come in and get defensive, are the Mods actively trying to start a fight here?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> It's the precursor in Marx's theory of stages :yep
> 
> I AM the conch!!! :horse
> 
> Seriously though I'm posting as a forum user more than as a mod. None of these decisions are mine and I haven't moved any threads.


But its still not communism, Bernie Sanders showed most Americans are socialist underneath, at least in some respects, a fact which makes right wingers sick at night


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Sorry but while I gladly participated in the Frampton-Santa Cruz RBR I have to say this thread being moved to the World seems very petty, knowing yanks would come in and get defensive, are the Mods actively trying to start a fight here?


I would happily ban known problem posters from the thread. There is no epidemic of terrible yanks that would come in and ruin the rbr, as evidenced by the one we just tested.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But its still not communism, Bernie Sanders showed most Americans are socialist underneath, at least in some respects, a fact which makes right wingers sick at night


I agree, but Bernie Sanders is a Social Democrat.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree, but Bernie Sanders is a Social Democrat.


Of course, it's very rare that you would find someone 100 percent socialist or 100 percent capitalist, I think most reasonable people are social democrats


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Of course, it's very rare that you would find someone 100 percent socialist or 100 percent capitalist, I think most reasonable people are social democrats


It depends who you ask and what definition is being used. The system is really one or the other. A free market with private enterprise but that has universal healthcare is still capitalist. Europe is not socialist despite their welfare state because socialism, traditionally and sociologically, means the workers' owning and controlling the means of production.

Sorry to get all theoretical in a round by round thread. Didn't expect to end up here.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> It depends who you ask and what definition is being used. The system is really one or the other. A free market with private enterprise but that has universal healthcare is still capitalist. Europe is not socialist despite their welfare state because socialism, traditionally and sociologically, means the workers' owning and controlling the means of production.
> 
> Sorry to get all theoretical in a round by round thread. Didn't expect to end up here.


But in socialism the "government" would be for the people by the people so they could in theory still be the "community" or the worker, with taxes going to things like as you say universal healthcare


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> But its still not communism, Bernie Sanders showed most Americans are socialist underneath, at least in some respects, a fact which makes right wingers sick at night


How did he show that?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> How did he show that?


Becasue he was by far and away the most popular candidate


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Becasue he was by far and away the most popular candidate


What are you basing this on?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> What are you basing this on?


Really? This is common knowledge, it's why the Democrats had to screw him out of the nomination to put up crooked Hillary

If it came down to Trump and Bernie it wouldn't have even been close


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Really? This is common knowledge, it's why the Democrats had to screw him out of the nomination to put up crooked Hillary
> 
> *If it came down to Trump and Bernie it wouldn't have even been close*


Nah, the idiots in middle America would still have believed Trump's lies, and voted for him.

Plus, Putin and the FBI would have hacked Bernie's entire life and found something to accuse HIM of, whether it was true or not, just like they did with Hillary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Really? This is common knowledge, it's why the Democrats had to screw him out of the nomination to put up crooked Hillary
> 
> If it came down to Trump and Bernie it wouldn't have even been close


Ok so you are basing it on absolutely nothing but common thought and media talk, which also said Clinton was going to win the election and that Trump was not going to win the primary. In terms of facutal data, Trump got more public votes than Sanders in the primary's and he was up against multiple candidates for the bulk of his primary campaign, unlike Sanders who was in a 2 horse race.

Having lived in the United States for 4 years, having traveled to over 20 states, I can tell you the majority of Americans are not socialists. You are completely wrong.

Bernie Sanders would not have won the election. He is a Jewish Socialist. Obama had to at least pretend to be a Christian to get in as a black guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Cableaddict said:


> Nah, the idiots in middle America would still have believed Trump's lies, and voted for him.
> 
> Plus, Putin and the FBI would have hacked Bernie's entire life and found something to accuse HIM of, whether it was true or not, just like they did with Hillary.


Well it was true.

I would imagine if there was genuine dirt on Bernie we would have heard it by now.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Ok so you are basing it on absolutely nothing but common thought and media talk, which also said Clinton was going to win the election and that Trump was not going to win the primary. In terms of facutal data, Trump got more public votes than Sanders in the primary's and he was up against multiple candidates for the bulk of his primary campaign, unlike Sanders who was in a 2 horse race.
> 
> Having lived in the United States for 4 years, having traveled to over 20 states, I can tell you the majority of Americans are not socialists. You are completely wrong.
> 
> Bernie Sanders would not have won the election. He is a Jewish Socialist. Obama had to at least pretend to be a Christian to get in as a black guy.


Based on all of the polls (not just cherry picked ones) Americans clearly don't even know what socialism truly means (in the more modern sense at least), they don't want Medicare cut, don't want Social Security cut, don't want Medicaid cut, yet still think socialism is a dirty word, sorry, but that doesn't fly


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Trump got more public votes than Sanders in the primary's and he was up against multiple candidates for the bulk of his primary campaign, unlike Sanders who was in a 2 horse race.


That was a harder 2 horse race than the lame ducks Trump was against, there was hardly any chance of Chris Christie or Ted Cruz beating Trump


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But in socialism the "government" would be for the people by the people so they could in theory still be the "community" or the worker, with taxes going to things like as you say universal healthcare


That's true, Universal/Community Healthcare is a necessary feature of a socialist society, but it does not per se make a society socialist.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Threads that don't involve British fighters should be posted in the world forum. There's a thread there for Wilder vs Washington for Christ's sake. Would it be that painful to discuss Deontay's latest garbage bout with our cousins across the Atlantic?​


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> That's true, Universal/Community Healthcare is a necessary feature of a socialist society, but it does not per se make a society socialist.


No but that was just an example, the people (community/workers) would democratically vote what they want the taxes to be spent on, as it should be

I mean, the NHS for example in Britain, it's considered a national insititution (despite the conservative governments attempts to gut it and privatise it) most British people want it to stay public, and the doctors and nurses are paid by the publics tax money, so while that may not technically be pure socialism because there's still a governmen t behind the process, I still consider it socialist as it's what the majority of the people want and they pay for it through taxes


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Sorry but while I gladly participated in the Frampton-Santa Cruz RBR I have to say this thread being moved to the World seems very petty, knowing yanks would come in and get defensive, are the Mods actively trying to start a fight here?


That was a certain member who knows Lee Murray very intimately. And is a cunt.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wiirdo said:


> That was a certain member who knows Lee Murray very intimately. And is a cunt.


As in lightning Lee Murray?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> As in lightning Lee Murray?


This member destroyed this man in sparring when he was eight:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wiirdo said:


> This member destroyed this man in sparring when he was eight:


Man not to be messed with then?? or was Lee Murray eight and the member twenty at the time?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Man not to be messed with then?? or was Lee Murray eight and the member twenty at the time?





nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I sparred with Murray you plank (granted, 2 rounds of light but enough for me)


Nuff was like 9 and still went toe-to-toe with one of the most dangerous men in Britain. Hard man supreme.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wiirdo said:


> Nuff was like 9 and still went toe-to-toe with one of the most dangerous men in Britain. Hard man supreme.


I take back everything I said about him being a petty shitstirrer :warren2


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

@The Kraken should just never talk about Politics again.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> @The Kraken should just never talk about Politics again.


Fuck off you complete and utter bore, you don't even know what socialism is :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> No but that was just an example, the people (community/workers) would democratically vote what they want the taxes to be spent on, as it should be
> 
> I mean, the NHS for example in Britain, it's considered a national insititution (despite the conservative governments attempts to gut it and privatise it) most British people want it to stay public, and the doctors and nurses are paid by the publics tax money, so while that may not technically be pure socialism because there's still a governmen t behind the process, I still consider it socialist as it's what the majority of the people want and they pay for it through taxes


I see what you're saying and it's a valid argument I'd have to think about, but I'll have to do some more thinking before I can fully agree, principally because socialism is a "system" and not a descriptor of isolated policies or institutions. Especially top-down institutions that are ultimately at the mercy of a ruling class. Co-ops for example are democratic workplaces that eliminate the wage exploitation of a worker by a boss, and its socialistic, but it's not socialism. Socialistic, maybe I'll go with that.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

pfft.

can we go back to calling each other cry baby nonces?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

homebrand said:


> pfft.
> 
> can we go back to calling each other cry baby nonces?


That's never the answer my brother.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I see what you're saying and it's a valid argument I'd have to think about, but I'll have to do some more thinking before I can fully agree, principally because socialism is a "system" and not a descriptor of isolated policies or institutions. Especially top-down institutions that are ultimately at the mercy of a ruling class. Co-ops for example are democratic workplaces that eliminate the wage exploitation of a worker by a boss, and its socialistic, but it's not socialism. Socialistic, maybe I'll go with that.


That's a great point, most systems are inherently top-down in one way or another yet socialism is supposed to be the antithesis of such an idea, it's so incredibly complicated

But I think we're gettnig a little off topic :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Sorry but while I gladly participated in the Frampton-Santa Cruz RBR I have to say this thread being moved to the World seems very petty, knowing yanks would come in and get defensive, are the Mods actively trying to start a fight here?


Yes it looks that way.

Clever way to calm things down.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok people missing the point here.

I'm not going to catch aids coming in the world forum,and I don't hate all the members.

It's just the RBR for frampton (and selby and Taylor) was in the Brit forum where the regulars post and it had no reason whatsoever to be moved.

That is all.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Threads that don't involve British fighters should be posted in the world forum. There's a thread there for Wilder vs Washington for Christ's sake. Would it be that painful to discuss Deontay's latest garbage bout with our cousins across the Atlantic?​


I see your point with international fights.

But why is this suddenly an issue now?

Are we really going to not let there be threads in the WBF on Khan,brook,Joshua,fury,frampton,degale,Froch,calzaghe,Hatton etc.because by this theory they all belong in the British.

It's just petty moderating and unnneccesary.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Sorry but while I gladly participated in the Frampton-Santa Cruz RBR I have to say this thread being moved to the World seems very petty, knowing yanks would come in and get defensive, are the Mods actively trying to start a fight here?


If it's a fight they want then let them try convincing @JamieC that ring rust exists and that experience in the ring matters. Let them try to convince @James Figg that McGregor is a crossover star in England... if they can do that then their war is won.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I prefer to focus on the sport and give a fuck less about the region other fans are coming from. It's a boxing discussion website not a dating app. The more conversation the better, as long as we're all civil.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

*The obvious solution if the Forum Software allows for it is :*

Leave threads in the forum where they originate, but allow them to be mirrored in other forums and posted into, in these other forums.

So with the RBR thread, if it was mirrored into WBF and some WBF regulars posted into it, their posts would be visible to people in the UK Forum, who would probably think it slightly unusual to see more WBF regulars than usual.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> *The obvious solution if the Forum Software allows for it is :*
> 
> Leave threads in the forum where they originate, but allow them to be mirrored in other forums and posted into, in these other forums.
> 
> So with the RBR thread, if it was mirrored into WBF and some WBF regulars posted into it, their posts would be visible to people in the UK Forum, who would probably think it slightly unusual to see more WBF regulars than usual.


Like an inter-dimensional portal. Brilliant. @Jay


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> *The obvious solution if the Forum Software allows for it is :*
> 
> Leave threads in the forum where they originate, but allow them to be mirrored in other forums and posted into, in these other forums.
> 
> So with the RBR thread, if it was mirrored into WBF and some WBF regulars posted into it, their posts would be visible to people in the UK Forum, who would probably think it slightly unusual to see more WBF regulars than usual.


That's not far off what was done the other day as there was a redirect left in the Brit so it functioned almost the same.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> That's not far off what was done the other day as there was a redirect left in the Brit so it functioned almost the same.


That's what I was thinking. Basically what happened the other night except the thread was moved from Brit>WBF with a redirect left in Brit rather than a redirect being stickied in the WBF. It's a nice attempt at a diplomatic solution but I'm not exactly sure what problem it would be solving.

People seemed the most upset about the thread being moved because of the audience it would bring not just the logistics involved in simply moving the thread in the first place. Having the thread redirected to from a sticky in the WBF wouldn't change who's posting. The content would be exactly the same.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

One problem I'm seeing is that it seems like the majority of the brit posters like the fact that some of the idiot posters in WBF don't like to post in the Brit forum. Then they call those idiots yanks and generalize and associate them with being American... as if there aren't any intelligent, reasonable American posters here. "They're all yanks". Can we just call them idiots? That way we don't start driving a wedge between all the brit posters and everyone else. 

What's going on here seems to mirror the Brexit, am I right? British posters want their rightful British forum unsullied by foreigners...

The RBR threads should bring everybody together to talk about the fight on the night as it happens... even the idiots. I don't see what the big deal is about what subforum it's posted in.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> That's not far off what was done the other day as there was a redirect left in the Brit so it functioned almost the same.


Instead have the redirect in the WBF next time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Instead have the redirect in the WBF next time.


Simple as that.

Then we won't have posters missing it or avoiding it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Simple as that.
> 
> Then we won't have posters missing it or avoiding it.


Seems fair enough but I thought the main objection was that wbf posters would post there? :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Seems fair enough but I thought the main objection was that wbf posters would post there? :conf


They're not even sure what they're mad about. Just looking for a reason to complain


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They're not even sure what they're mad about. Just looking for a reason to complain


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Fuck off you complete and utter bore, you don't even know what socialism is :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Based on?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They're not even sure what they're mad about. Just looking for a reason to complain


I don't know man, I don't want to dismiss people's concerns entirely. I get the feeling that if the rbr threads were really active on both forums then the Brit one would have remained untouched, so I get that people are legit pissed because they feel penalised for having a subforum thread that just happens to be more popular than the counterpart main forum thread. I get that. But so many complaints were specifically about wbf posters being involved and that seemed as shitty an objection to me as I'm sure it did to you.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I don't know man, I don't want to dismiss people's concerns entirely. I get the feeling that if the rbr threads were really active on both forums then the Brit one would have remained untouched, so I get that people are legit pissed because they feel penalised for having a subforum thread that just happens to be more popular than the counterpart main forum thread. I get that. But so many complaints were specifically about wbf posters being involved and that seemed as shitty an objection to me as I'm sure it did to you.


If it's based in here then I'm unlikely to spend my Saturday night chatting about frampton,dégale or whoever with posters I confer with day in,day out and have done for years.

That to me matters.there is a core of posters in the Brit who have been talking about any development in boxing for about a decade (me about 5 years or so)
We have seen frampton and degale in every fight possible and deliberated over their careers.then they get a major fight and suddenly it gets taken away from our forum to a place where I know it won't get much interest from this core of posters.

That's all.we cannot discuss our fighters major international fight in our forum.i think it's daft as fuck.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If it's based in here then I'm unlikely to spend my Saturday night chatting about frampton,dégale or whoever with posters I confer with day in,day out and have done for years.
> 
> That to me matters.there is a core of posters in the Brit who have been talking about any development in boxing for about a decade (me about 5 years or so)
> We have seen frampton and degale in every fight possible and deliberated over their careers.then they get a major fight and suddenly it gets taken away from our forum to a place where I know it won't get much interest from this core of posters.
> ...


I thought there was a redirect, so even if you clicked the thread in the British section it opened exactly the same as opening it in the WBF? If so, what exactly is the difference besides posters just not wanting to interact with people outside the British section?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I thought there was a redirect, so even if you clicked the thread in the British section it opened exactly the same as opening it in the WBF? If so, what exactly is the difference besides posters just not wanting to interact with people outside the British section?


I don't think you will see a surge of Brits post in it for whatever reason.

I can only speak for myself and I didn't because I knew it wouldn't feature the people I normally speak to.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I thought there was a redirect, so even if you clicked the thread in the British section it opened exactly the same as opening it in the WBF? If so, what exactly is the difference besides posters just not wanting to interact with people outside the British section?


I'll also bet if the redirect was the other way.then people will post.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If it's based in here then I'm unlikely to spend my Saturday night chatting about frampton,dégale or whoever with posters I confer with day in,day out and have done for years.
> 
> That to me matters.there is a core of posters in the Brit who have been talking about any development in boxing for about a decade (me about 5 years or so)
> We have seen frampton and degale in every fight possible and deliberated over their careers.then they get a major fight and suddenly it gets taken away from our forum to a place where I know it won't get much interest from this core of posters.
> ...


I get why you were so pissed off. It makes total sense. Regional subforums aren't there for decoration, they're active forums with commited populations, a large percentage of which never venture outside of those forums. I flit between the wbf and Brit forums myself so maybe it's not as big a deal to me.

My interest is more about the site as a whole and if part of the site is lacking, as the wbf seems to be recently (especially with the barren rbrs), then I'm happy for there to be a test where the aim is to see how one healthy part of the forum can support another part of the forum in an attempt to lift the site up generally to the potential benefit of all forums.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Redirecting the rbr from the wbf to the brit forum is fine with me


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't think you will see a surge of Brits post in it for whatever reason.
> 
> I can only speak for myself and I didn't because I knew it wouldn't feature the people I normally speak to.





One to watch said:


> I'll also bet if the redirect was the other way.then people will post.


Honestly doesn't matter to me where it is just think people are being childish. If they think making the redirect from WBF go to the British section will have the best turnout, whatever, I just think it'll be the same because it's not a matter of where it is it's people don't want to interact. As soon as WBF posters start posting in there it will be complaints about invading their space and whatnot, quite sure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Honestly doesn't matter to me where it is just think people are being childish. If they think making the redirect from WBF go to the British section will have the best turnout, whatever, I just think it'll be the same because it's not a matter of where it is it's people don't want to interact. As soon as WBF posters start posting in there it will be complaints about invading their space and whatnot, quite sure.


I don't think so.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't think so.


Think everyone on WBF is fine with it being redirect from there to the British section. Hopefully they try that next time and we get a RBR with everyone participating then. :good


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If it's based in here then I'm unlikely to spend my Saturday night chatting about frampton,dégale or whoever with posters I confer with day in,day out and have done for years.
> 
> That to me matters.there is a core of posters in the Brit who have been talking about any development in boxing for about a decade (me about 5 years or so)
> We have seen frampton and degale in every fight possible and deliberated over their careers.then they get a major fight and suddenly it gets taken away from our forum to a place where I know it won't get much interest from this core of posters.
> ...


Yea, it's just a big slap in the face.

Almost like a mod just outright says: you have your subforum but the real boxing talk should be done at WBF


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

edit: not even fucking worth it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> edit: not even fucking worth it...


You said that Bernie would have won based on nothing. You said that American are majority socialist based on nothing. You said I don't know what socialism is when I didn't even try explain what socialism is. Stop talking shit you utter clown.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> You said that Bernie would have won based on nothing. You said that American are majority socialist based on nothing. You said I don't know what socialism is when I didn't even try explain what socialism is. Stop talking shit you utter clown.


You think Bernie wouldn't have won Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania?? Tell me why then you political sage, because he's a "Jewish Socialist"? Perhaps saying they were socialist is too far, I'll borrow Bogatazos phrase and say they are a lot more Socialistic than they realise, hence most of them not wanting to cut any of the social programmes, and wanting free college education and higher taxes on the rich. Hardly "based on nothing" and I notice you didnt address that point either.

Or why don't you write me a list with your pathetic fist about your travels across the 20 states over your 8 years in the field as a capitalist follower of Jesus Christ after your Fresh Start? You're a fucking walking punchline who nobody likes and it's not hard to figure out why, you not only have famously zero selfawareness about how much of an ignorant twat you are, you're fucking proud of it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Perhaps saying they were socialist is too far.


Thank you for admitting you were wrong.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Thank you for admitting you were wrong.
> 
> Have a nice evening.


Thanks for your contributions to Bogotazo and Is discussion on the matter too, since you know so much more about politics than me :lol::lol::lol:

My work here is done


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Thanks for your contributions to Bogotazo and Is discussion on the matter too, since you know so much more about politics than me :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> My work here is done


My only issue was what you said about Americns being socialists. You have admitted you were wrong.

The stuff about Bernie winning, you just made a fool of yourself by trying to quote polls.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> My only issue was what you said about Americns being socialists. You have admitted you were wrong.
> 
> The stuff about Bernie winning, you just made a fool of yourself by trying to quote polls.


So in all those years you've been in America you don't know how the electoral college works? Trump won because Hillary was incredibly unpopular in normally blue states, states which would have been safe under Sanders

Trump has already broken the record for the most disapproval rating 8 days into his presidency


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> So in all those years you've been in America you don't know how the electoral college works? Trump won because Hillary was incredibly unpopular in normally blue states, states which would have been safe under Sanders
> 
> *Trump has already broken the record for the most disapproval rating 8 days into his presidency*


That rating has been renamed "How butthurt are liberals this month rating".


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

One to watch said:


> Ok people missing the point here.
> 
> I'm not going to catch aids coming in the world forum,and I don't hate all the members.
> 
> ...


You're a whiny little bitch, that is all.

What a bunch of snowflake cunts in this place.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl seriously? 

My UK mates and I would be giggling at all of the crying "men" in this fucking thread


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd love to talk with all of you more regularly


The World forum used to be the shit circa 2013/2014. It was still a very small community, but there were some massive long running threads with superb dialogue and a lot of mixing in of historical stuff. I, we... people used to drop bombs in those threads.



turbotime said:


> :rofl seriously?
> 
> My UK mates and I would be giggling at all of the crying "men" in this fucking thread


:rofl Impeccable timing this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If it's based in here then I'm unlikely to spend my Saturday night chatting about frampton,dégale or whoever with posters I confer with day in,day out and have done for years.
> 
> That to me matters.there is a core of posters in the Brit who have been talking about any development in boxing for about a decade (me about 5 years or so)
> We have seen frampton and degale in every fight possible and deliberated over their careers.then they get a major fight and suddenly it gets taken away from our forum to a place where I know it won't get much interest from this core of posters.
> ...


Use the quote button for fucksakes.

And one of the big differences is time zones. Your Saturday night is our Saturday lunch so the NAmerican posters would be out of your hair pretty quick actually and on to the next card in the WBF (presumably the HBO Double header that night)

Also pretty sure there have been big UK RBRs where American posters had no problem partaking in without any hassle? No matter what kind of humor or slang anyone uses.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl seriously?
> 
> My UK mates and I would be giggling at all of the crying "men" in this fucking thread


You would be 'giggling' would you?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Use the quote button for fucksakes.
> 
> And one of the big differences is time zones. Your Saturday night is our Saturday lunch so the NAmerican posters would be out of your hair pretty quick actually and on to the next card in the WBF (presumably the HBO Double header that night)
> 
> Also pretty sure there have been big UK RBRs where American posters had no problem partaking in without any hassle? No matter what kind of humor or slang anyone uses.


You just don't get it so this is my last post.

I don't give a fuck if any WBF posters come into our forum and join in the RBR.why would I?

I just don't see why we aren't allowed to have an RBR in our forum on our fighters.we aren't allowed to do this now.....ok.That is my problem.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You just don't get it so this is my last post.
> 
> I don't give a fuck if any WBF posters come into our forum and join in the RBR.why would I?
> 
> I just don't see why we aren't allowed to have an RBR in our forum on our fighters.we aren't allowed to do this now.....ok.That is my problem.


If it's now a rule that all RBRs must take place in WBF then sure I can see the issue. If not then the Brit posters are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If it's now a rule that all RBRs must take place in WBF then sure I can see the issue. If not then the Brit posters are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


I think some posters are just arguing different things. Some of the cry babies earlier in this thread straight up don't want to converse with ghetto Americans and mexicans.

Others were just inconvenienced with the placement of the rbr


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't really want to read 10 more pages of this. 
Can somebody sum up why moving the rbr (for a card held in Las Vegas with the main even between a Mexican and an Irishman) from the british forum to the world boxing forum ruined the whole night?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DynamicMoves said:


> I don't really want to read 10 more pages of this.
> Can somebody sum up why moving the rbr (for a card held in Las Vegas with the main even between a Mexican and an Irishman) from the british forum to the world boxing forum ruined the whole night?


Most of the Brits on this site are gigantic *******. The end.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think some posters are just arguing different things. Some of the cry babies earlier in this thread straight up don't want to converse with ghetto Americans and mexicans.
> 
> Others were just inconvenienced with the placement of the rbr


no

my guess is that they dont want to deal with posters like you with your racist agenda

you were probably the one that pushed for the brit thread to be moved to the wbf since nobody paticipates on what is essentially your forum after you and a couple of your buddies ruined the wbf

its kinda cool to come to this blog every once in a while and see the desperation of your sinking ship

lmfao...merging the brit rbr to your wbf because you and your buddy michiganwarior made everyone leave


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The World forum used to be the shit circa 2013/2014. It was still a very small community, but there were some massive long running threads with superb dialogue and a lot of mixing in of historical stuff. I, we... people used to drop bombs in those threads.
> 
> :rofl Impeccable timing this.


you could give the floyd fanatics a pass for their blatant pacqioua hate because they worshiped mayweather

but when the pacqioua hate, after he lost to floyd, then transferred to golovkin hate the wbf died

my thinking is that nobody wants to deal with these fuken guys


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no
> 
> my guess is that they dont want to deal with posters like you with your racist agenda
> 
> ...


Bball had nothing to do with that, it's Jay's idea. The person who constantly brings up race in the WBF is you. You said you wanted to leave already, so leave. If you're just sticking around to talk shit then it won't be up to you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bball had nothing to do with that, it's Jay's idea. The person who constantly brings up race in the WBF is you. You said you wanted to leave already, so leave. If you're just sticking around to talk shit then it won't be up to you.


talking shit?

what i am doing is giving an honest opinion about bballchump and michiganwarior ruining the wbf...which you allowed them to do being the moderator...and now having to merge a productive brit rbr to a non-productive wbf rbr because nobody particpates on the later for in all likelihood the aforementioned reasons

lmfao...there wasnt even a rbr for hopkins last fight on the wbf where punters knew that it could be a good fight as a lot of money came in on smith as his odds almost got cut in half.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bball had nothing to do with that, it's Jay's idea. *The person who constantly brings up race in the WBF is you*. You said you wanted to leave already, so leave. If you're just sticking around to talk shit then it won't be up to you.


lmfao

how many posters have mentioned bballchumps irrational hate for golovkin and pacqaiou

your buddy is so delusional he believes that he has never said that golovkin wwas ducking lara

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-andrade-unification-or-ggg-next.91786/page-3


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> how many posters have mentioned bballchumps irrational hate for golovkin and pacqaiou
> 
> ...


I'm not entertaining your shit, post about boxing instead of making personal attacks.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not entertaining your shit, post about boxing instead of making* personal attacks*.


i still remember one time when numerous people where applauding your buddy michganwarrior, who was known for making *personal attacks,* when he got banned and then he miracuously reappeared the next day

as if he cried to a moderator to lift the ban and said moderator obliged


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i still remember one time when numerous people where applauding your buddy michganwarrior, who was known for making *personal attacks,* when he got banned and then he miracuously reappeared the next day
> 
> as if he cried to a moderator to lift the ban and said moderator obliged


There is such a thing as temporary bans. In fact a majority of them are. Get over it, post about boxing or leave.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

:abflabbynsick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no
> 
> my guess is that they dont want to deal with posters like you with your racist agenda
> 
> ...


You're such a race baiting troll. Why don't you stop seeing the world in black and white and learn how to think critically because your IQ is critically low. You either can't read or just don't bother to read and make assumptions based off of bullshit.

:lol: you came in the other day with this stupid ass post and I had to correct you there http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ri-will-be-ringside.92335/page-3#post-2859516

Might as well call this Check Hook School because you come on here all the time being schooled.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> how many posters have mentioned bballchumps irrational hate for golovkin and pacqaiou
> 
> ...


My bad, I opened that thread to look for when I said GGG was ducking Lara. Can you point it out to me?


----------

